# New Post about when it's time to replace your roof



## AmericanPrideRoofing (Jul 9, 2012)

Check out our latest post on knowing when to replace your roof. Click this link: Long Island Roofing, American Pride.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I have something similar, though pictures are missing... 
*Inspecting and maintaining your shingle roof.*


----------



## shazapple (Dec 3, 2010)

AmericanPrideRoofing, you should probably fix all the spelling mistakes. It's difficult to take something seriously when you find a spelling mistake within the first sentence.


----------



## AnyWeather (Aug 1, 2012)

When your Roofs have The dirty areas,Leakage in the attic after rain,Blistering or peeling of outside paint,Stains on ceilings or mild and mold and mildew growth then it is the best time to replace by contacting Roofing companies Cincinnati.


----------

